# Portage river



## bires14 (Jul 19, 2006)

A friend and I wade the Portage near Pemberville, OH on Saturday 8/12. Did fairly nice caught some decent Smallies (largest 1 1/2 to 2lbs) and a bunch of Rock Bass, a 16 inch Pike, a sucker and a 10lb carp. All in all it was a good day.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Sounds like a fun day of multi species fishing, nice work!


----------



## MR ED (May 31, 2006)

Great Job.what Were You Using For The Smallies?


----------



## cherrell136 (May 5, 2005)

Where by Pemberville?? I work there and live near by. I did not know that there were pike in the Portage River. Was it on North River Road? Anywhere near the eagles nest?


----------



## bires14 (Jul 19, 2006)

Not sure where the eagles nest is? Maybe my route will give you our locale. Came down 23 south and took a left on 105 - - followed that and parked under the highwires couple miles down.

We were using jigs, spinnerbaits and Texas rigged a 3inch Yamamoto.

that was the 2nd Pike my buddy has caught down there the last one was about 6-8 yrs ago - both were small


----------



## cherrell136 (May 5, 2005)

hmmm I am not quite sure but sounds like you had a good time. Congrats on the catches!!!


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

my gland slam wasnt the most exicitng, but I did manage 7 smallies, 3 times as many rockbass, a sheephead, and a small carp on the fly rod. Try a chartruse streamer

I was checking out a new area, lots of rocks, but pretty much no holding water. 

I also caught a small pike 2 years ago on the portage in the spring.


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

Hello All,

I've never been to the Portage River, however, my friend just bought a place on the river not too far from the lake. Would it be hard/dangerous to get around in my bass boat on the river? She said there's a ramp near by and they have a dock. Have no idea how far up river you can go in a boat. Any good areas to fish from a boat? I've been reading alot about smallies, how is the largemouth population? Probably go out on the lake most of the time, but I love river fishing. 

I wont be up there often, but it will be a nice change of pace from what Cleveland has to offer.

Sorry for all the questions. I'd be more than glad to meet up and go out on my boat sometime.

Thanks!

Jon


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Just give me a PM sometime, my year round house is right here on the Portage River.


----------



## Bigbass101 (Feb 6, 2006)

Fish the channels by the route 2 overpass.


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

I know its definetly accessible by boat up past rt 2 , past nugents canal and Erie Islands Resort.

Ive seen pontoon boats upstream of oakharbor, but the bottom comes up quickly a mile or 2 up of oakharbor.

I've seen some nice bass swimming around in Nugents Canal just upstream of rt 2.


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks for the info everyone!


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

My friends live at Johny's the next "community" up river from Nugents, so I'm there all the time. WATCH OUT FOR TREES. That river is not deep at all past the route 2 bridge, typically 2-3 foot. My buddies usually have to idle out of Johnys a ways, close to the bridge before trying to bring her on plane, because the motor will dig in the mud. Needless to say, most of their props are pretty nasty. Be careful, the fishing upriver from Nugents is that great, if good at all IMO.


----------

